# dremel vs nail scissors?



## Metchosin (Jun 29, 2009)

I bought a dremel and have been gradually getting into it. But, it's harder on me than it is on my dog! However, I do want to do Tucker's nails myself.
Anyone else have a preference? Or tips on dremeling? I have a reminder on my iCal twice a week and I dread the two days I get that reminder.:Cry:


ps: I'm just reading all the great posts here, so if it's already been discussed, please ignore this! I'll get to that page eventually!!!


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Make sure to WET the hair around the nails before trimming. It makes it much much easier to keep them out of the way so they won't get caught. I've found the best way for me is to have them on their back and to lean over the paw so I can see the quick. You have to practice to be able to do this with him without him freaking out.

Also, you do the nails twice a week? Is there a reason you do it so often?


----------



## Metchosin (Jun 29, 2009)

That's a great idea! Thank you. We go for quite a few walks on roadbase paths and his feet get quite dusty. This will be one way to rinse the bottom of his feet off between baths, too.
The only reason I was planning to do it twice a week is because my friend Jane's Welshie gets hers done that often. Jane says Lily's toenails grow very quickly. So, I thought if I did a teeny bit twice a week it might be easier on me!
Do you think once a week is better?


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

I think once a week (I actually do once every two weeks, but that's because I'm lazy ) is best, especially with the Dremmel. I'd rather do it once for a bit longer period than do it twice for short periods. I've noticed that at least for mine they don't mind having it done for a longer period of time, but they do mind having it done more than once, if that makes sense.


----------



## Metchosin (Jun 29, 2009)

Okay! Since today was the day for the dreaded e-mail, I'll try it for a longer time. Then, I'll be off the hook for at least a week. Next Wednesday, I'll check and maybe will be in the clear for another week. Whew! This just might work, thanks.


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

Good thread Metchosin!
I'm getting my Dremel tomorrow, so thanks for the tips Lina. I clipped the front paws a few days ago, but she wasn't loving it. I think part of the reason is that the clippers were too little and flimsy. I didn't hit the quick, but I think the sensation of pressure freaked her out. She's used to the dremel from the groomers, but now that I going to be a do -it- yourselfer, it's up to me. I think the dew claws will be a pain though.


----------



## Metchosin (Jun 29, 2009)

uh, oh...dew claws??? Do all dogs have them? I seem to vaguely remember my vet saying Tucker doesn't have any. Could they have been removed?


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

Yes, the breeder may have had your dog's removed. Pixie has hers. Check the inner side of the paw, where your thumb would be.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Yes, Tucker could have had his removed. Both my dogs have their dew claws and they are a pain to cut for sure.

Beth, I find that I always need an extra pair of hands to do the dew claws. My husband helps me out with them. It's very difficult to do them without catching any hair otherwise.


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

I think I'll have to get a decent set of clippers and maybe clip just the dewclaws. They're hidden anyway, so they don't really come in contact with anything. 
Thanks!


----------



## Metchosin (Jun 29, 2009)

Just finished the dreaded task. It is *so* much easier with wet hair, so thanks a LOT for that tip! 
Tucker has 2 nails on each of his front feet that seem to grow much faster than the rest. So, I guess I will have to keep at it weekly for awhile. 
But, today at least it was much quicker and there was only a little panting and drooling. (I won't mention who was doing that.)
I couldn't feel any 'thumbs', so thankfully we don't have to go there.


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Wet the feet! You are a genius!!! Thanks for the wonderful tip!

Now, I want to know if anyone owns a professional type dremal and not the cheaper version....and want to know if the more professional type trims better?


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Metchosin said:


> I have a reminder on my iCal twice a week and I dread the two days I get that reminder.:Cry:


Great Idea! I am always wondering when I did the nails the last time.


----------



## Metchosin (Jun 29, 2009)

I bought a rechargeable Dremel Stylus at Home Depot. It was about $60, I think. It stays charged really well. I love the remote feature. I have the speed set on 4. 

You can use the dremel for other things (Doug uses it to sharpen his fish hooks), so the price seemed fair. If I was using it just for the nails, I might have bought something cheaper, but I'm pleased with this one.


----------

